
Ridiculously Simple React.js Forms – Without Flux, ES6, JSX, Libraries - jamesknelson
http://jamesknelson.com/learn-raw-react-ridiculously-simple-forms/
======
daliwali
All of the examples past the first one are broken in Firefox. Also this seems
like overkill, why introduce React when you could do the same thing with just
the DOM API, with less overhead? And you get to learn about the underlying
standard instead of vendor lock-in library. 177 lines for rather trivial DOM
manipulation is too much.

~~~
jamesknelson
Thanks for letting me know about the broken Firefox examples! They should be
fixed now.

I agree, you'd never want to actually build something this small with React -
Vanilla DOM manipulation would make a lot more sense. That said, React does
make sense for larger applications - and my intention is to write a series
which will take you from not knowing React to being able to use it for an
appropriately sized app. This is just part of the road there :)

------
vincentdm
I like this article. I started with React last month, and navigating through
the jungle of related technologies (Flux, Redux, Webpack, JSX, Typescript,...)
is a real challenge. Most examples use one or several of these, which clouds
the understanding. I like it how the author brings it back to basics.

